# Is this normal? If not, how should it be fixed?



## coffeyanan (Sep 1, 2017)

Hi all.

I am not sure that my Fracino cherub head is letting the water out as it should. There are ocasionaly some blasts and small sprouts on sides (never when portafilter is locked, I don't have bottomless one). Is this a problem? Should this be fixed and how? Does this impact on the end result of my coffee?

Thanks to any opinions.

https://streamable.com/s/f2xme/uplrvv


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Have you removed your shower screen for cleaning? Could be blocked


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

As above , remove shower screen and thoroughly clean as well as behind the screen.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

+ Bump off the brass shower holder and clean it. Also clean out the group waterway feeding the holder.


----------



## coffeyanan (Sep 1, 2017)

OK. Thanks for the comments and suggestions. Now slowly...







Since I'm not very good in english, let alone more specific proffesional terms, I will probably ask many more questions.

A few months ago I did unscrew this first mesh that comes off after you unscrew the main screw you can see. I also took the (probably brass) plate off and put all those in pully caff.

This last thing - "group waterway feeding" - I don't know what it means









There is probably some mechanical blocking going on right?

Thank you for your help


----------



## coffeyanan (Sep 1, 2017)

espressotechno said:


> + Bump off the brass shower holder and clean it. Also clean out the group waterway feeding the holder.


Could you please tell me more about how to clean waterway feeding the holder? Thanks

Also any other suggestions or opinions? :/


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

If you cleaned it few months ago, chances are it is dirty again


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Try cleaning it weekly!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Behind the brass screen holder is a hole in the grouphead where the brew water comes out. Clean out this waterway with a thin rod/wire/screwdriver.


----------



## coffeyanan (Sep 1, 2017)

Thanks to all, I cleaned it and I think it's much better. Thanks!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Now backflush with descaler to clean out the waterways in the grouphead....


----------

